# Your teams most memorable goal.....



## rob_golf1 (Dec 22, 2014)

A bit of a thread for football fans out there.

You get to name/describe one goal that you can remember from a football match you were at. 

Try and follow a similar layout to this one below...


Player: Obafemi Martins
For: Birmingham City
Against: Arsenal
Event: Carling Cup Final 2011
Minute: 90'

Description: A long punt up field by Ben Foster, flicked on by Nikola Zigic. Koscielny and Schezney get themselves in a tangle, the ball squirms loose for Obafemi Martins to tap in to an empty net from 10 yards out to give Birmingham City their first major trophy in 40 years. 

"Who put the ball in the Arsenal net? OBAFEMI MARTINS....."

What a day that was! Tears of joy, jubilation, shock, all the emotions football fans should experience at least once in their lifetime! Thanks for the memories Oba :cheers:

Keep Right On!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 22, 2014)

Roger Brown header in front of the Hammersmith end vs Lincoln City to get promotion


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 22, 2014)

Been lots 

Alan Kennedy in the European Cup final 

Garcia in the CL semi

Any of the the 5 against Forest in 88

Rushes goals in 86 and 89 final

The 88 season was a seasons worth of memorable goals 

Colleymore against Newcastle in the first 4-3 then Fowler in the second one 

Gerrard in the FA Cup final against West Ham or Owens against Arsenal 

But the most memorable must be 

Gerrard vs Olympiakos in 2004 in the last minute to take us through to the KO stages in the CL on our journey to win it


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 22, 2014)

Sadly my team is no  more but the memories live on

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHZWyMFgM80


----------



## rob_golf1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Been lots 

Alan Kennedy in the European Cup final 

Garcia in the CL semi

Any of the the 5 against Forest in 88

Rushes goals in 86 and 89 final

The 88 season was a seasons worth of memorable goals 

Colleymore against Newcastle in the first 4-3 then Fowler in the second one 

Gerrard in the FA Cup final against West Ham or Owens against Arsenal 

But the most memorable must be 

Gerrard vs Olympiakos in 2004 in the last minute to take us through to the KO stages in the CL on our journey to win it
		
Click to expand...

Were you seriously present for all of those? As the rules of this thread, you must of witnessed the goal scored!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 22, 2014)

rob_golf1 said:



			Were you seriously present for all of those? As the rules of this thread, you must of witnessed the goal scored! 

Click to expand...

Sorry - didn't witness the Kennedy one or the Fowler one and a lot of the 88 ones but the Gerrard one I was there :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 22, 2014)

upsidedown said:



			Sadly my team is no  more but the memories live on

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHZWyMFgM80

Click to expand...

When did they get officially wound up? Is the takeover and a phoenix club a goer or media speculation and wishful thinking


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Dec 22, 2014)

This one for me. Reigning league champions felled by the leagues 92nd club.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_unL0B8SuJg


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 22, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			When did they get officially wound up? Is the takeover and a phoenix club a goer or media speculation and wishful thinking
		
Click to expand...

Last Friday and council took back possession of the ground today  We wait and see as to what happens but not holding out a lot of hope


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 22, 2014)

upsidedown said:



			Last Friday and council took back possession of the ground today  We wait and see as to what happens but not holding out a lot of hope
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that. Remember Fulham having a few games with Hereford when we languished down the lower reaches of the league. Have the council said anything or does housing or retail park seem the logical outcome?


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 22, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sorry to hear that. Remember Fulham having a few games with Hereford when we languished down the lower reaches of the league. Have the council said anything or does housing or retail park seem the logical outcome?
		
Click to expand...

The bods who would like to form a new club have expressed an interest to play at the ground and believe they have talked to the council. Not heard of any likely outcome for the ground but would guess at housing as there has been recent development right next door on the old livestock market sight.


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 22, 2014)

Hans Gilhaus overhead kick for his hat trick on his debut against Dunfermline at the old East End Park.

Cue a load of Aberdeen fans wondering how in the name of all that is holy we'd been able to sign someone like that! Phenomenal striker.

More recently Aruld Stavrums extra time goal against Dundee Utd in the League Cup semi at Dens Park. Right in front of us and we were all so mullered we fell down the rows of seats celebrating. We'd been appalling for years, first final for a long time.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 22, 2014)

upsidedown said:



			The bods who would like to form a new club have expressed an interest to play at the ground and believe they have talked to the council. Not heard of any likely outcome for the ground but would guess at housing as there has been recent development right next door on the old livestock market sight.
		
Click to expand...

A new ground would be a better idea.

Edgar Street has definitely seen better days.


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 22, 2014)

upsidedown said:



			Sadly my team is no  more but the memories live on

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHZWyMFgM80

Click to expand...

I feel for you mate, having been ever so close to the same thing happening to us. It must be particularly galling when you look at what Portsmouth have got away with but they seem immune to everyone elses law.


----------



## rob_golf1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hereford will be back, for sure! Providing that the fans stick together, you'll come back fighting. Not nice to see a team fold, especially a fairly local(ish) side.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 22, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Edgar Street has definitely seen better days.
		
Click to expand...

Aye you're right there


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 22, 2014)

rob_golf1 said:



			Hereford will be back, for sure! Providing that the fans stick together, you'll come back fighting. Not nice to see a team fold, especially a fairly local(ish) side.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers :thup:


----------



## Break90 (Dec 22, 2014)

â€˜Is Gascoigne going to have a crack? He is, you knowâ€¦ OH, I SAY! Brilliant! Thatâ€¦ isâ€¦ Schoolboysâ€™ Own stuff!â€™

â€‹nuff said


----------



## louise_a (Dec 22, 2014)

got to be Charlie Adam's free kick against Cardiff at Wembley in the Championship playoff final, A lovely curler up and over the wall, and right in front of the Cardiff fans too.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 22, 2014)

Break90 said:



â€˜Is Gascoigne going to have a crack? He is, you knowâ€¦ OH, I SAY! Brilliant! Thatâ€¦ isâ€¦ Schoolboysâ€™ Own stuff!â€™

â€‹nuff said


Click to expand...

The free kick against Arsenal ?


----------



## Break90 (Dec 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The free kick against Arsenal ?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. I was 16 years old, sitting in the top tier behind the other goal, directly in line, knew it was going in as soon as Gascoigne struck it. Amazing goal, amazing day, amazing player.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 22, 2014)

The Gary McAlister derby winning goal at the pit on a Easter Monday was fantastic.

Their lot were foaming at the mouth in despair!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 22, 2014)

rob_golf1 said:



			A bit of a thread for football fans out there.

You get to name/describe one goal that you can remember from a football match you were at. 

Try and follow a similar layout to this one below...


Player: Obafemi Martins
For: Birmingham City
Against: Arsenal
Event: Carling Cup Final 2011
Minute: 90'

Description: A long punt up field by Ben Foster, flicked on by Nikola Zigic. Koscielny and Schezney get themselves in a tangle, the ball squirms loose for Obafemi Martins to tap in to an empty net from 10 yards out to give Birmingham City their first major trophy in 40 years. 

"Who put the ball in the Arsenal net? OBAFEMI MARTINS....."

What a day that was! Tears of joy, jubilation, shock, all the emotions football fans should experience at least once in their lifetime! Thanks for the memories Oba :cheers:

Keep Right On!
		
Click to expand...

Are people in West Brom tops allowed to answer........


Only joking.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 22, 2014)

As I didn't witness the Watson goal at Wembley to win the FA Cup Final due to having to work, I'd have to go with Paul Rodgers winning goal in the Auto Windscreens Shield against Millwall at Wembley in 1999.. A fairly dire game in all honesty.. This was made even better by the fact that I had a tenner on Rodgers as First Goal Scorer at 25/1..


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 22, 2014)

Probably a header in Germany, closely followed by a header in Amsterdam.


----------



## c1973 (Dec 22, 2014)

Two that stick out. 

Davie Cooper. 
Free-kick against the sheep (Aberdeen) in the Skol League Cup Final. Thunderbolt of a shot into Jim Leightons goal. 
Leighton famously said to Coop at the national squad get together that he almost got a hand on it, Coop replied 'aye, on the way back out'.

Davie Cooper.
Kept the ball in the air with  around 4 or 5 touches whilst weaving past half of the Mhanky mhob (celtic) defence in the Drybrough Cup Final.  Long regarded as Rangers greatest goal even although those who have seen it regard Sandy Jardine' s goal in the same game as being better.

Both are worth a few minutes on Google. Check out Coops lazy run against Ilves Tampere whilst you're at it, incredibly skilfull  player.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 22, 2014)

David Hopkin v Sheffield Utd
Division One Play-off Final - May 26, 1997

Andy Roberts played a short corner to Simon Rodger whose inswinging cross was headed out by Carl Tiler. The ball fell to David Hopkin 25 yards out and he took one touch before smacking a curling shot that flew into the top corner.


It was a beaut and took us Into the top flight and I was right in line with it flying into the net


----------



## Piece (Dec 22, 2014)

Easy one...Troy Deeney!

The goal: [video=youtube_share;TPmZeHxWR58]http://youtu.be/TPmZeHxWR58[/video]

The Sky coverage:http://youtu.be/uqxA1f5Gfcg


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 22, 2014)

Alan Kennedy - Roma's back yard, 55,000 screaming home fans. Penalty into the top left hand corner, topped off the best week of my life. Seeing the reds beat the favourites on their home ground in a final.

Gerrard v West ham final

Gerrard v Olympiakos

Rush's 4th against Everton at Goodison, my very first derby, sitting in the home end at Goodison.

Collymore v Newcastle 4-3.

Molby v Watford last few minutes of an FA cup tie at Vicarage road in the double season.

Kenny v Chelsea to win the league at Stamford bridge in 86.

Yep, at all of em'.


----------



## rob_golf1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Are people in West Brom tops allowed to answer........


Only joking.

Click to expand...

Hahahahaha, I'm not getting away with that am I? 

Its probably best they don't. 

And if your wearing a Villa shirt or a Wolves shirt, don't bother either......... :thup:


----------



## MizunoGreyhound (Dec 22, 2014)

rob_golf1 said:



			Hahahahaha, I'm not getting away with that am I? 

Its probably best they don't. 

And if your wearing a Villa shirt or a Wolves shirt, don't bother either......... :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Peter Withe`s shinned effort to beat Bayern Munich in the European Cup Final. Back in the day..........


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 22, 2014)

rob_golf1 said:



			Hahahahaha, I'm not getting away with that am I? 

Its probably best they don't. 

And if your wearing a Villa shirt or a Wolves shirt, don't bother either......... :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well taken, sir.:thup:


----------



## rob_golf1 (Dec 22, 2014)

MizunoGreyhound said:



			Peter Withe`s shinned effort to beat Bayern Munich in the European Cup Final. Back in the day..........
		
Click to expand...

You lot still rambling on about '82....   :thup:


----------



## rob_golf1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well taken, sir.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Haha, no point in having the hump about the banter! 

If you can't take it then don't dish it out


----------



## richart (Dec 22, 2014)

Robin Friday's goal against Tranmere, when we won 5-0, 1975/6 season from memory. He was also the 'greatest footballer you never saw' though I saw most of his homes games for us, including when he kissed a policeman after scoring. Ironic as he hated the law.

Clive Thomas the referee reckoned it was the best goal he ever saw. It appears that at least 50,000 Reading fans where there if you read the football forums. I had one of the best seats in the ground that night, as my mate had broken his leg, and we were allowed to sit down at the front, with an unrestricted view. Not always the case at Elm Park.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 22, 2014)

Derry City legend Liam Coyle scoring in his last appearance to preserve Derry's top flight status in a promotion / regulation battle against our local rivals Finn Harps.  the video is labelled wrongly on youtube.  0-0 in the first leg.   this was it, lose we go down, win to stay up.

[video=youtube;SA0WVm5cpf8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SA0WVm5cpf8[/video]

pure drama! 


Dubbed the Battle of the Brandywell[1] by the media, there was a huge amount at stake in this game - the second leg of the 2003 League of Ireland Promotion/Relegation Play-Off final. The game decided which of the clubs would play in the following season's Premier and First Divisions. The loser was to be resigned to playing in the lower tier while the winner was to be rewarded with the top-tier place. Derry City, having qualified for the play-offs after finishing ninth in the Premier Division, came into the game facing the daunting prospect of relegation while Finn Harps, having qualified by finishing third in the First Division, faced a potential promotion. To add further flavour to the tie, Derry had never been relegated from and division they had played in their history. Relegation would have proved a huge blow and a major humiliation.

The first leg had finished 0-0 at Finn Park on 10 December 2003, so all was still to play for. Noel King led Finn Harps into the game after previously managing Derry and guiding them to a League of Ireland title in 1997. Inflatable sheep could be seen floating over the heads of fans in the old 'Jungle' area of the stadium, while Derry came in for criticism from offended Finn Harps officials after the game, as prior to the game's beginning, a rendition of Baa Baa Black Sheep was played over the Brandywell PA system in order to taunt the opposition. The officials were also critical of the handling of security by Derry's private stewards in the stadium and a suggestion that the RUC might have done a better job was not received well in Derry. A large pitch invasion occurred after the final whistle was blown and certain Finn Harps fans had felt threatened by the excited behaviour of some of Derry's supporters.[2] Derry are unique, due to the political situation in Northern Ireland, in that they do not have a police presence inside their ground.

By the end of the tense affair, the Finn Harps manager had also been sent from the dug-out by the referee, Alan Kelly, for losing his cool after protesting Derry's second goal in extra-time. The Derry striker, Liam Coyle, had received the ball from a quick Ciaran Martyn free-kick and as he went down under the challenge of Shane Bradley, the ball rolled past goal-keeper Gary Ramsey and into the Harps' net. Confusion abounded in the Finn Harps defence and their players had seemed to stall in response as if to suggest they believed that they had heard a whistle or that play had been brought to a halt by the referee for the bad tackle on Coyle. Two of King's players, Shane Bradley and Kevin McHugh, were also later sent off from the field of play in separate incidents during the fiery second half of extra-time. McHugh's earlier equaliser had also caused controversy. The extraordinary amount of stoppage time played, which allowed McHugh the time and chance to score, was looked upon with a degree of scepticism by Derry's support, while his celebration infuriated certain others. After hitting the back of the net with the ball, McHugh ran straight for the dog-track, crouched down and ran along on his hands and knees, emulating the actions of a racing greyhound.[3]

The game was also City veteran Liam Coyle's last game as a player.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 22, 2014)

It just had to be this, I was 18yrs old and curled up in the corner of the room couldnt bear to watch it live.

[video=youtube;aAZK5PpOZOQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAZK5PpOZOQ[/video]

â€œArsenal come streaming forward now in surely what will be their last attack. A good ball by Dixon, finding Smith, for Thomas, charging through the midfield. Thomas, it's up for grabs now! Thomas! Right at the end! An unbelievable climax to the league season.â€


----------



## shewy (Dec 23, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Hans Gilhaus overhead kick for his hat trick on his debut against Dunfermline at the old East End Park.

Cue a load of Aberdeen fans wondering how in the name of all that is holy we'd been able to sign someone like that! Phenomenal striker.

More recently Aruld Stavrums extra time goal against Dundee Utd in the League Cup semi at Dens Park. Right in front of us and we were all so mullered we fell down the rows of seats celebrating. We'd been appalling for years, first final for a long time.
		
Click to expand...

That was an absolute screamer,the boy could play a bit.
I'll go Gillhaus vs Rangers, Bobby Mimms kicks it out of goal,champagne Charlie flicks it on the Gillhaus smashes it in,ball never touched the deck.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 23, 2014)

There's been many!


Greenhoff chest 77 cup final

Whiteside 83

Robbins at Forest 90

Hughes in Rotterdam 91

Bruce in the 108th min  v shef weds 93

Eric in 96 (oh and don't mention the cream suits...... )

Giggsy at villa park FACSF 

Ole and teddy in Barcelona 

Scholes @ Bradford from a corner

Scholes v barca in semi 08

Ronaldo v Porto 45 yarder

Owen v city. 4-3

The list goes on would take an awful lot of thinking about to narrow down to one goal.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Dec 23, 2014)

4 January 1975 - Leatherhead at Brighton F.A.Cup 3rd round - Chris Kelly goes on a 60-yard run and finishes spectacularly for the only goal in a 1-0 cup upset.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 23, 2014)

Piece said:



			Easy one...Troy Deeney!

The goal: [video=youtube_share;TPmZeHxWR58]http://youtu.be/TPmZeHxWR58[/video]

The Sky coverage:http://youtu.be/uqxA1f5Gfcg


Click to expand...

Just a few days after Doncaster Rovers did this against Brentford to go from Play-offs to Champions, real agony to ecstasy stuff. I'm in the stand behind the goal, still get goosebumps now.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4SK8PP-UP8


----------



## bernix (Dec 23, 2014)

Alessandro Del Piero against Fiorentina 03.02.1994, coming back winning 3:2 after losing 0:2 at half time,
and what a goal, google it !
cannot add a link because my company banned youtube


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 23, 2014)

FA Trophy final 2011

Chris Senior scored our 1st ever goal at Wembley in the last minute of extra time to win us the FA trophy against Mansfield . 

Great day before the disastrous 2012 season .:angry:

Worth 35 seconds of anyones time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlZohZoadGY


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 23, 2014)

Stevie Burr for Macclesfield v Maidstone many many years ago. From goalkeeper to the other end of the pitch with five players involved, Burr twice. He charged in to the right hand side of the penalty area chasing the winger with the ball who crossed it in waist high. Stevie Burr, at full tilt, jumped,  swivelled, and hit it right footed on the volley into the far top corner. 

Nothing, and I mean nothing, I have ever seen before, since, or will after will be any better. 

I have the mans signature, which I only got from him two years ago, on a colour A4 photo of him taken in his prime. His face was a picture when I asked him for it. "How long have you had this photo?!!!!!!!" I was 48 years old and could hardly breathe in his presence.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 23, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			FA Trophy final 2011

Chris Senior scored our 1st ever goal at Wembley in the last minute of extra time to win us the FA trophy against Mansfield . 

Great day before the disastrous 2012 season .:angry:

Worth 35 seconds of anyones time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlZohZoadGY

Click to expand...

Is this when 2 Sunday league teams get all the way to Wemberlee........


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 23, 2014)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
[video=youtube;GVMaIUSeRxA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVMaIUSeRxA#[/video]


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 23, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Is this when 2 Sunday league teams get all the way to Wemberlee........

Click to expand...

I knew it would be you with the rubbish gag  Proper footie not your premier league pants :whoo:


----------



## MizunoGreyhound (Dec 23, 2014)

rob_golf1 said:



			You lot still rambling on about '82....   :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Still wearing clothing from that era too 
Last time anything exciting happened round these parts :thup:


----------



## bernix (Dec 23, 2014)

bernix said:



			Alessandro Del Piero against Fiorentina 03.02.1994, coming back winning 3:2 after losing 0:2 at half time,
and what a goal, google it !
cannot add a link because my company banned youtube 

Click to expand...

herre's the link
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89GJG1BoFyE


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 23, 2014)

MizunoGreyhound said:



			Still wearing clothing from that era too 
Last time anything exciting happened round these parts :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Funny you should say that, I just sold  a Benetton rugby top, and an adidas new York hoody and an Ivan lendl tracky top last night on ebay. 

Made meself a few hundred.

XL's aren't what they were then.


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 23, 2014)

Albert Kidd scoring twice for Dundee at Dens versus Hearts in 1985 i think it stopped Hearts winning the league at Dens. It was the only thing he ever did in a Dark blue jersey


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 23, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Funny you should say that, I just sold  a Benetton rugby top, and an adidas new York hoody and an Ivan lendl tracky top last night on ebay. 

Made meself a few hundred.

XL's aren't what they were then.

Click to expand...

What you doing selling your wedding suit for, The missus will kill you :whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 23, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I knew it would be you with the rubbish gag  Proper footie not your premier league pants :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Exactly mate, you tell him.. the best years of my football supporting life were following the Latics around the country when we were chasing promotion from the old 4th and 3rd divisions.. The 85 Freight Rover Trophy (I was 11), The 99 Auto Windscreens Shield.. I don't care which team you support, you didn't have more fun than I did traipsing around the lower reaches of the English Football Leagues.. Proper football..


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Dec 23, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			What you doing selling your wedding suit for, The missus will kill you :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Haha. Reminds me of the old, old joke about a scouser in a suit.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 23, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Exactly mate, you tell him.. the best years of my football supporting life were following the Latics around the country when we were chasing promotion from the old 4th and 3rd divisions.. The 85 Freight Rover Trophy (I was 11), The 99 Auto Windscreens Shield.. I don't care which team you support, you didn't have more fun than I did traipsing around the lower reaches of the English Football Leagues.. Proper football..

Click to expand...

I can see the attraction of Scarborough on a midweek February night, but sunny Rome in May 1984, Benfica and Paris in springtime does have a certain je ne sais quoi, even if Rome was a 6 night coach journey shared with 40 odd hairy-harrised Liverpool postal workers.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Dec 24, 2014)

louise_a said:



			got to be Charlie Adam's free kick against Cardiff at Wembley in the Championship playoff final, A lovely curler up and over the wall, and right in front of the Cardiff fans too.
		
Click to expand...

I was sat right behind and have a photo taken just as he kicks the ball.....however, moving on from my "second" team to the boys in white......

Player: John McGinlay
For: Bolton Wanderers
Against: Liverpool
Event: FA Cup 3rd Round Replay 1993
Minute: ~10

Description: The start of our 3 years of cup runs under Bruce Rioch. 2-2 at Burnden Park and off to "This is Anfield" as a 3rd tier outfit. From the off David Lee was tormenting the full back, he got away for maybe the 3rd time and put in one of the best crosses I've ever witnessed met with the perfect header from "Super John" right in front of the bulk of the Wanderers fans. The noise was unbelievable. Andy Walker added another in the second half and all I remember was the team being applauded off by the Kop at the end. Say what you like about the scousers but they do know their football. They were outplayed that night and I can feel the atmosphere of that victory like it was yesterday.....what being a fan is all about.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1s9spYVKE9c   (30 seconds in)


----------



## Val (Dec 24, 2014)

25th May 1967, a shot from Bobby Murdoch deflected in by Stevie Chalmers to bring the big cup to British shores for the first time.


----------



## Val (Dec 24, 2014)

stevek1969 said:



			Albert Kidd scoring twice for Dundee at Dens versus Hearts in 1985 i think it stopped Hearts winning the league at Dens. It was the only thing he ever did in a Dark blue jersey
		
Click to expand...

Albert Kidd, the only Celtic legend never to play for Celtic.


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 24, 2014)

Nice to hear about greatest goals scored from proper football teams.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 24, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Exactly mate, you tell him.. the best years of my football supporting life were following the Latics around the country when we were chasing promotion from the old 4th and 3rd divisions.. The 85 Freight Rover Trophy (I was 11), The 99 Auto Windscreens Shield.. I don't care which team you support, you didn't have more fun than I did traipsing around the lower reaches of the English Football Leagues.. Proper football..

Click to expand...



Rapidly heading back to those times too JPT next year unless something changes quickly....


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 24, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Rapidly heading back to those times too JPT next year unless something changes quickly....
		
Click to expand...

I'm fully expecting us to go down mate.. Whelan made a mistake bringing in Coyle. We were a footballing team under Martinez, then Coyle tried to play the pressing, long ball game.. The players just weren't able to adapt quickly enough. Rosler never had a chance after that as the confidence was at rock bottom. The furore surrounding the appointment of McKay and Whelans comments just made things worse.. Now we're gonna lose some of the better players in January and the new players won't have time to gel before the end of the season..

Oh well, it's been a fun ride while it lasted


----------



## c1973 (Dec 24, 2014)

Val said:



			Albert Kidd, the only Celtic legend never to play for Celtic.
		
Click to expand...


Aye. Him and the entire St Mirren team if I remember right!


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 24, 2014)

Aguerooooooooooooooooooooooo
QPR
93rd min and counting.
win the premiership at expense of the Rags.

Tears of joy from Tashyboy and a thousand others when watching it in Mary Dees.


----------



## Val (Dec 24, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Aye. Him and the entire St Mirren team if I remember right!  

Click to expand...

No, just him 

If Hearts had won that day the score at Love St would have been academic


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 24, 2014)

12th February 2011, Dundee in administration for the second time after an awful start to the season, loads of players released and by January we had ten fit first team players plus a kid on loan from Hearts - and had been docked 25 points and given a signing ban, we were rock bottom of the table. 

Remarkably we were on a 13 game unbeaten league run when Raith visited us for a top v bottom clash and I've never seen a team and fans pull together like we were after going into admin that season.

Raith dominated and took the lead six minutes into the second half and it looked like our unbeaten run was going to end as they pushed forward to add to their lead, Dundee looked tired, not surprising given the effort those guys had put in for many weeks.

Seven minutes after that Raith goal we brought on SKY TV presenter Neil McCann who was making his return to Dundee as an unpaid trailist 18 years after beginning his career at Dens Park.

He didn't really do anything and looked what he was - a guy who hadn't played for over a year, and the Dundee crowd were quiet as they realised that the unbeaten run was about to end - until six minutes from time when McCann was fouled 30 yards out - Gary Harkins stepped up and fired a curler into the top corner to level the scores.

Instantly the game changed and Dundee started charging forward with pretty much the whole stadium roaring them on.

Six minutes into injury time (can't remember why there was so much time added) the ball was lumped into the Raith box and fell to McCann 12 yards out, he spun and miss hit his attempt but it had wrong footed the keeper and floated gently into the top corner of the net, it took him (and the crowd) half a second to realise that it had gone in and then there was pandemonium as he raced towards the South Enclosure to celebrate with the fans.

A print of the picture below sold for over a grand at a fundraising dinner that season to raise money towards bringing the club out of admin and I reckon that with various other uses it managed to raise about Â£10,000. It was also used on the cover of the book that was written about the most remarkable season in my club's history.

I'll never see unconditional support for my club or total commitment from players who all played with injuries which would normally have put them out like there was that season again.


----------



## c1973 (Dec 24, 2014)

Val said:



			No, just him 

If Hearts had won that day the score at Love St would have been academic
		
Click to expand...

Yep. But the conspiracy theorist in me thought the superior goal difference was down to the Saints. 



A bit like Killie a good few years later.


----------



## Marshy77 (Dec 24, 2014)

Most recently maybe James Hanson's goal against Villa at Villa Park to pull us back to 1-1 before we saw out the remainder of the game after Villa got a 2nd but not enough as we won 4-3 on aggregate to put us in the Carling Cup final.

Less said about the final the better!!


----------



## Val (Dec 24, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Yep. But the conspiracy theorist in me thought the superior goal difference was down to the Saints. 



A bit like Killie a good few years later. 

Click to expand...

In theory you may have a point, in reality it was Albert Kidd that swung the goal difference in the end 

Let's not mention Dunfermline eh


----------



## c1973 (Dec 24, 2014)

Val said:



			In theory you may have a point, in reality it was Albert Kidd that swung the goal difference in the end 

Let's not mention Dunfermline eh 

Click to expand...


Dunfermline?

I do not know what you mean.  :ears:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 24, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I'm fully expecting us to go down mate.. Whelan made a mistake bringing in Coyle. We were a footballing team under Martinez, then Coyle tried to play the pressing, long ball game.. The players just weren't able to adapt quickly enough. Rosler never had a chance after that as the confidence was at rock bottom. The furore surrounding the appointment of McKay and Whelans comments just made things worse.. Now we're gonna lose some of the better players in January and the new players won't have time to gel before the end of the season..

Oh well, it's been a fun ride while it lasted 

Click to expand...


Pretty much how my nephew was telling me yesterday, he's caught in 2 minds about it might even be a good cop out if Maulky is found guilty.


----------

